# Youtube: Aquarium Planting 101.



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought I'd post two links that I saw that helped me when I first started.

Beginners tips and tricks to aquarium planting:





Advanced planting:


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Great guide


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you feel its helpful, I was hoping it would be.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

great vids ...being as I am a noob at planting tanks they will be very helpfull. Thanks for the links ....I have them saved now 
bill


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I am a pretty decent gardener on land, but have not mastered, in fact am very poor at plants in aquriums... this is informative, encouraging.... thanks for sharing.


----------

